# Digital Pinhole camera



## wezeli (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard about a digital Pinhole camera, _not_ home-made! How well does it work, what is the quality of images etc. Any reviews about it?


----------



## ann (Aug 17, 2011)

You can buy a special lens cap that turns the lens into a pin hole, or make your own.


----------



## wezeli (Aug 17, 2011)

But that is the question, is there a real digital pinhole except of the one you make at home from a real camera?


----------



## wezeli (Aug 17, 2011)

and if there is, are there people that are interested in it and are buying it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 17, 2011)

Why buy a dedicated pinhole camera when, for a couple bucks, you can make a pinhole lens for ANY digital camera?


----------



## wezeli (Aug 17, 2011)

but when you don't have a camera, or you have but not with changeable lenses would you buy one just because you want to make pinhole pictures?


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 18, 2011)

So, you'd spend several hundred dollars on a dedicated digital pinhole camera?

Odd.


----------

